# Willfordgroup and Coast 2 Coast. REVIEW



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

post my review here for gigglessince I'm out anyobviously they both

Coast 2 Coast.

Very low pay. 20 intial 15recut. They will tell you they will keep you in your zip code then ask you to take on a group of orders spread out so far it was a solid 8 hours of drive time for less then 20 orders. After demanding a trip charge which they don't usually pay they agree. After they tack on 4 more orders that ad a extra 100+ miles 

The rest of there pay is a JOKE 30 for a winterize etc 

Even worse they will drop 30cut on you with 24 hrs to he due even though they know you are working for multiple companies. And they call you A LOT. Very annoying and VERY PUSHY 

Stay far away from this crappy company 


WILLFORDGROUP .....

Not the best pay but much better then above mentioned 

30intial 17for recut they mail you locks and pay for them unlike metioned above . 

The ladies that work there are great ! Organized and VERY nice and easy to work with 

They also pay mileage for outside your zip code .30 a mile 


If your in need of some filler work there decent. 

Both are honestly crap pay but COAST 2 COAST SUCKS ! 


If anyone wants a full price sheet of either I have both I can post when I'm not on my phone 

Best of luck to you all


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not seeing any upside with those two. The 2013 mileage rate is 56.5 cents per mile.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Wilford will have you cover mold with new sheetrock per a guy i know that was contacted by them. They sub for Core Logic and take around a 40% discount on average.......


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Please don't tell me that you are doing 17.00 recuts. If so then I am sorry to say that you are part of the problem.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Wasn't there a company called Coast 2 Coast that folded their tent a coupe years ago???? Same people???:whistling2:


----------



## NLPPS (Jan 23, 2013)

If you don't know who Coast 2 Coast Lawn Care really is, I recommend Googleing their address: 16662 Hale Avenue Irvine, CA 92606

Seasoned preservation veterans should be able to connect the dots. And no, the old tenant and new tenant isn't a coincidence.


----------



## Expat (Jan 4, 2013)

*Coast to Coast*

C2C are a sister Company of US Best. low, LOW pricing!!


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

They also pay mileage for outside your zip code .30 a mile 


bout .30 too little per mile


----------

